# 2 Males, Arlesey, Bedfordshire, UK



## Iggy82 (May 13, 2007)

*Country: UK
State/Region: Bedfordshire
City/Town: Arlesey
Number of rats: 2
Gender: Male
Age(s): Almost 1
Name(s): Gunther & Lionel
Colours: Black/Brown & White Hooded
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Not getting on with other 2 rats
Temperament: Both relaxed, one doesn't like being picked up
Medical problems: Small amount of barbering on Lionel's back, otherwise healthy
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Yes (Up to 20 miles from SG15)
Other: (See full info below)
Preferred donation: None*

Two boys available, these guys are almost 1 now, very playful and funny but they don't get on with my hairless boys so they have to stay separated, its annoying because ideally I wanted to keep all of them together as its then easier for playtime and cleaning. 

I don't think its that there bullies, they're both very sweet, its just my hairless boys aren't very social and seem to like me more than these two. Anyway, its making it hard for me to look after both pairs properly as I have to try to divide my time between the two pairs rather than spend all the time I have available with all of them. 

Please give these boys a new home where they can have more time out playing with you than I can give them at the moment. Both very healthy apart from a little hair loss on the back of Lionel, this is due to barbering though and cannot be helped, although I think if they had more time out the cage being stimulated they wouldn't excessively barber, its not major anyway, just something you should know. 

Located in Arlesey, Bedfordshire, SG15. My e-mail is rgale85 @ msn.com


----------



## Iggy82 (May 13, 2007)

The boys have now been offered a new home and should be rehomed this Saturday, thanks to everyone who got in touch. I'll let you know how it all goes.


----------

